# Hd2500



## lx665 (Jan 26, 2001)

I'm looking at the Chevy HD2500. I plan on using it to plow and pull an equipment trailer that weighs around 9,000 pounds. I would like to hear from others who have this truck and use it for similar applications. I would like to know what motor you are running, the mileage, and are you happy with it's performance.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

what engine tranny and gear are you looking at. what cab and bed config???
Dino


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

hello,

I have a 2001 2500hd regular cab/8ft bed with the 6.0L and the standard 4 speed automatic. I believe you have no other option but the 4:10's for the HD's. 

Mileage wise, is about 12 on the highway, and thinking 8 or so while hauling, though never really figured that out. From what I have heard, the big block is actually getting very similiar numbers on the highway.

I usually either pull a 7k enclosed trailer or a dump trailer, which can hit around 10k somedays when I'm trying to get materials to the job.

It pulls the enclosed nicely, but I wouldn't say I am completely happy with the 6.0's power. 10k of weight with dump not only works the motor good, but the truck doesn't feel all that 'safe' when it comes to handling.

If I could do all over again, I would definetly have gotten the big 8 liter with the alison, or better yet the duramax. However, this will based on your budget as that duramax/allison combo really jacks up the price, along with the big block/allison combo.

For a 9k trailer, I would seriously be thinking about a 3500 dually. That's alot of weight. Engine wise, no problems with setting the 2500HD up, but I think your handling and hauling capabilty would be much greater with the duallies behind you.
I would seriously think 3500 more than 2500hd if you are pulling that much wait on a daily basis. If you are just pulling once in a while, maybe the 2500hd. Guess the other factor is what your plowing is like and whether the dually will work for you. will really have to figure out whether plowing or pulling is more of a concern for you.

As for the new chevy HD's, I will say that it has been a good truck so far. Have 27k on it already, and very few problems.....only major complaint is the 'cold engine knocking' that seems to be problematic with many of the 6.0's. 

It was real nice plowing too. Only running a 7 1/2 foot western pro, but it seems to handle the front weight a little better than the older models. I would not hesitate to get a 8 footer, or even a 8 1/2 on it. 

steve


----------



## lx665 (Jan 26, 2001)

Dino, I'm looking at the reg. cab with the long bed. Steve answered my question about the gas motors. I had heard that the 6000 and big block get around the same mileage. I'll either get the big block or the Duramx with the Allison trans. 

I'm still looking and just starting to price. I would like to hear other comments pro or con about this truck.

Thanks, John


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i have a 2002 2500 hd...........only 2300 miles on it so far 

6.0 reg cab and long bed

i have an eight foot western , works great

the reason i did not like the allison trans ..........i will use this truck for plowing a great deal and will never haul with it, i heard some comments about the reverse speed with the allison and when i was test driving i found it to be true. The reverse speed of the allison is very slow, probably less than half. I assume it is geared this way because of its intended uses. Yes it did feel much stronger within its shift points, but if its going to be a full time plow truck be sure you test drive the different trannies side by side.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I have a 2002 2500HD regular cab with the 6.0/auto with a 8.5 foot fisher V-Plow. It has 3200 miles on it and I love the truck. I think this truck has more pwer than the 350 in my 89 2500. The V-Plow is well worth the extra $500 it costs over a straght blade. I'm very happy with the truck.


----------



## Columbia Turf (Nov 22, 2001)

2001 2500HD Duramax EXt cab 8' bed!!! If you have it in your budget, go with the Duramax! I was getting about 9 mpg on a good day with the '95 454. With the Duramax, I am getting 12-14 pulling about 8-9000lbs daily. Last August went to Knoxville Iowa for the "Greatest show on Dirt" and got 19.8 mpg running empty. 
I agree the transmission is a bit sluggish in reverse. Since we have not had any snow yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I cant tell you how much of a problem this will be. I will know hopefully soon!!!!!!!! I set this truck up with a Western 8 1/2 Pro Plow. The front air dam had to be cut to accept the Uni-mount bracets. Just about killed me. I think the Hiniker and a couple others fit right under though. I did have it all ready to go a couple weeks ago, Plow, spreader and about 2200 lbs of ice melt in the back and it seemed to handle the load quite well.
3500 Dually??? If you use the truck for personal use also (i do) you may not want all the width you get with the Chevy dually. I drove one for about a week and it was great exept going to church and the grocery store and the library and............But they do have there place.
8.1 Vortec V-8 is a very strong motor also. I do some work for a guy that has the big gas motor and he likes it. The milage is about the same as the people in the other post. He trades about every 2 years and would not see the payback on the Duramax. I on the otherhand tend to stay in a truck a long time. The Duramax has a 100,000 mile warrenty on the motor for the big dollar major stuff. I put about 165,000 on the '95 454 (still have it) and plan to get about 250,000 out of this one. 
Whichever way you go, if its CHEVY it will be GOOD!!


----------



## MAG (Jan 9, 2001)

I also have a 2001, 2500hd durmax Ext. Cab 6' box and i pull a 24' 5th wheel camper that weight about 8000 lbs. i also have for the front a8 1/2' plow. i get about 13 to 14 mpg when i'm pulling the trailer. If you are going to pull a trailer go with the durmax and allison tramisson.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

I have a 2000 GMC 4x4 with the 6.0L (15000 miles)

I love it. 

I pulled a 5,000 pound camper down to the smokies this summer and got 10 MPG pulling the camper.

Hills where no problem at all. Actually sounded awsome climbing the hills.

With out the camper I get 16 MPG HWY if I baby it. 

I usually avg. about 13 all around driving.

Im only pulling 5,000 pounds, but the camper is comming with me, no if and or buts.. It has no problems with it. Might even be too much truck.

Before the GMC I used a Bronco with 302 a few times. I would have killed the truck if I kept using it.


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a 00 chevy 2500hd. I've got the 6.0 and the regular trans. I plow with an 8 ft western with pro-wings. In the summer I haul around stuff around 6000lbs....So, I have always had Chevy trucks and this set up seems to do the job well and is fairly economical. However, this truck is the biggest piece of junk I have ever owned ! I just rolled 16,000 miles and have to schedule a 5th trip back to the dealer in between snow events. The problems I've had are; The truck goes dead if you let it sit for 48 hrs (found and fixed a faulty relay that stayed open- took the dealer 3 times to find/fix) 2. 4wd binds up and causes the truck to stop, unless you floor it or plow in 2wd (rebuilt transfer case then replaced the second one because of 'improper back-spacing at the factory"- three times to fix) 3. Rebuilt the front diff twice, and going in for a third 4. replaced two driver's side c/v shafts...

Call me stupid, but I'm calling GM to start their arbitration process to have them buy it back from me---"lemon law"; I plan to go to a different dealer and buy a '02 2500hd and pray that my current hunk of junk was just built on a Friday


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Tell me about this binding problem..... 

I thought it was just me, but I noticed some binding first time I used the 4WD a week ago. 

Felt like rope got caught up in the wheel and pulled tight or something.... Did it three times but it was barely noticable and freed itself upon placing it in 2wd when I was finished.

?

Mine, I've had all 4 rotors replaced already at 16000 miles, seems they rusted pits in themselves and created a surge on braking... ? Never sat for more than a day, go figure.


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

Regarding the 4wd binding-up problem; I just got off the phone talking to the service rep and am kinda ticked...I'll try not to vent.
You know the feeling when you turn too sharp in the older style chevy 4wds? The wheel kicks and the truck hops and the truck slows down cause your doing something you shouldnt; like that without the kicking and hoping and turning.
We all know not to turn too sharp in 4wd (i hope),but in mine, when you take a shallow turn, not even 45 degrees but merely just off center a bit, I can take my foot off both the gas and brake pedal and let the truck coast. If I'm under 10 miles an hour, the truck will stop like I've got my foot on the brake. The truck will sit there until I give it plenty of gas or take it out of 4wd. When I do take it out of 4wd, the truck makes it's normal disengaging sound and suddenly leaps forward.
I have owned a dozen 4wd trucks in my life and been using them as God intended for years, and have never encountered a dilema such as this.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

You expain it well. Mine does the same thing turning or going straight.

I wonder if the weight of the plow doesnt let the front tires slip like they want. ??

Im useing an 8 foot Boss, its pretty heavy.

With all that binding, seems somethings got to give sooner or later.

I guess sooner.

Has anything broke yet on yours?


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

Nothing has broke yet. As irritating as it is, I havent yet had to take the truck out of service. I have been able to "live with it" for the night and yell and scream to get it in the next day. Maybe thats why I will still stay with Chevy's after this disaster. Although driving for two weeks with one windshield wiper not working was bad enough to force me throught the Ford lot.
GM had to order some parts to rebuild the front diff AGAIN, and I'm wondering if that will make the 4wd problem go away. It hasnt in the past but who knows, maybe three times a charm !
Up here we're hoping for some snow so I dont know when I'll be able to get it in, but I'll type a message with the results of the front diff rebiuld.


----------



## Columbia Turf (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey Guys, I wonder if we are on to sonthing here. I had the opertunity to put the plow on the other day and push some snow flurries. I also noticed the "PUSHING" feeling in the front end. I just figured it was because the conditions were not really that bad. Do you think it has something to do with the NEW STYLE having a shorter turning radius the the '88-00 models? My '95 model didnt have the "PUSHING" feeling unless you were in a tight turn. Whats your guys take?


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Oh ya, the turning radius sucks too. 

Of course im used to a short wheel base Bronco.

I really think its the weight of the plow does'nt let the tires slip like they would like.

Unless the front end goes out, I still like the truck.

I'll have to play around in 4 wheel drive with out the plow on, see what happens.... If it would just snow.

I'll report back.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Ohio Snow has one, wonder if he will put in his 2 cents?


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*MY 2 cents*

I hate to say this but I'm not having any problems. Turning radius is better than my 94 Ext. cab but it still could be better. Just a thought have you cranked up the torsion bars (3 turns) & have 75 PSI in the front tires. A friend of mine cranked his torsion bars 6 1/2 turns & he has some complaints about binding. I've plowed about 22 hrs. total & no binding. Was 4x4 ing with out plow & had no binding either.  Brent


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Hmmmm..... 5 turns here.

90 PSI.


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

Well I run my tires at 70 psi. It seems to be a good trade off between easing up some of the pressure and getting them to slip a little, and fairly good traction. I have cranked my torsion bars on this truck, 3 1/2 turns...keeps it looking good without the plow and can still clear curbs when I plow. I neglected to mention something huge earlier, and I apologize. My 00 2500HD ext cab has this 4wd binding-up problem with, AND WITHOUT, the plow on. The symptoms are exaserbated with the plow on, but still exsist with the plow off. 
I am completely baffled and am running it back in to the dealer tomorrow because the stinking temp. isnt low enough to make this gorgeous white stuff stick. I'll reply after the service rep returns it to my, for the 5th time.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

*No problems here either*

The truck has been good so far. I know he was asking about a 2500HD but I have a 3500. I also have a Duramax/Allison combo. It does go alittle slower in reverse than a gasser. Not enough to make a difference for me. It goes like 25-30mph and engine redlined at 3000 in reverse. I can push more snow than a payloader though. I've got about 50hrs plowing so far since Oct.
Driving around empty I get 17-18mpg. 3/4 tons where getting alittle better.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Little Jay*

As for the binding I now remember talking to someone & they said their was a TBS on the transfer case. I'm going to check on it tonight, I'll see if I can find out for sure.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*checked*

 but both sites I checked were not there any more. I'm reading some of the old mail I have to see if I can come across it.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

http://www.stslawncare.com/STS Lawn Care MDB Landscaping8.htm

i have a 2002 2500HD with the duramax, and an 8 ft fisher. i too know what you are talking about with the hopping. you dont have to have the plow on for it to hop either. i know several people with the truck, and they all do it. i dont think there is anything mechanically wrong. as far as motors, the duramax gets awesome mileage. not towing, im getting 18 or 19 mpg. it does back a little slower in reverse, but i got to plow the other day, and it wasnt a big problem. great truck, tows great.


----------



## MDDMAX (Jan 23, 2002)

Lx---

I have a 02 GMC 2500HD. I have the duramax/allison setup. I have the ext cab and short box, the only way you can get the snow plow prep package, I also have the dual alternator option. It is a good truck, not the same power as a stick shift Cummins but better overall build quality. I haven't had any major problems, but anyway, the truck has towed about 10k before w/o a problem. Good hunting, also, you CAN get a duramax at invoice, don't settle for 500 or more over invoice

Lenny


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Hey Guys,

As for the binding in 4WD, well, its a 4WD, and in high traction conditions, it WILL bind. I am always switching between 2HI and 4HI while plowing. If I have to turn and it isn't TOTALLY snowpac or ice covered, I have to pop it in 2HI. I call it driveline courtesy!

Little Jay,

Just wondering, is your '00 a new style 2500 (ie, '99-'02) or the old C-K (ie, '88-'00) style? I know they didn't make 2500HD's (9200 GVWR) until '01, so you have me a little confused with your placement of the "HD" here? Is yours an 8600, 8800, or 9200 GVWR ?


----------



## Big Todd (Dec 8, 2001)

Little Jay's brother here...

Yup, I questioned him on the same thing, but it is a new body style and the window sticker designates it as a "2500HD" and it is 9200 GVW. I forgot what the build date was on it. I also looked at a truck for sale that was identical to his, so they did make a HD version in '00, just without the big hood. 

As far as his problems, I'll tell him to give an update, but we plowed about 15 hours on Thursday and he wasn't carping about anything. Thank God I talked him out of a Ford, I would have had to dis-own him as a brother. We've been playing around with Chevys (cars and trucks) since we were kids!


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

So I don't have anything new to add. I have found out no new information; and I've been asking everyone. The worthless mechanics at the dealer can only offer basic 4wd solutions like "stop turning on dry pavement""it's supposed to do that" and "there isn't anything wrong with the truck". For most men, and all women, I would accept these basic answers. Unfortunelty, I truely believe that the problems I am experiencing are symptomatic of something thats going bad; rather than something thats broke ! I've been behind the wheel of numerous 4wd's and know how to treat them right, and due everything I can to ease the tremendous pressures. The mechanics are great at telling you that your driveshaft is broke when you tow your truck in with the busted driveshaft in the bed. I'm just trying to be proactive in tracking down the problem before the thing breaks and I have to tow it in. I still havent had time to interrupt my busy schedule to bring it back in to have them rebuilt the front diff. again.
Additionally, the truck is a '00 2500hd with the 9200 GVWR. The hood and emblems on the side are, in my opinion, a $2,500 mark up idea for 01' + models, by the bureaucrats sitting behind a desk at GM.


----------



## OriginalSnowman (Feb 6, 2002)

I was bummed to learn that I can NOT get a plow prep package on the '02 2500HD crew cab w/Duramax/Alison that I just ordered. They told me that the crew cab plus the Duramax hit the front axel weight limit and if I hang a plow on it, I void the warranty. 

Like all of us, my truck is used for a lot more than plowing snow and I need the crew cab. Looks like this truck will do everything but plow snow until I understand more on this topic. I know I'm not going to drop $30k in a truck and then intentionally void the warranty. Also, I was surprised to learn that it takes 4+ months to get this truck on order because of the allocation and build limit of 5%.

Plowing with a crew cab is not my first choice anyway and I was looking to try to get some additional use out of this one. I plow with a 3500 GMC now so it's not the end of the world.

Anybody know anything about this front axel weight issue with the crew cab and diesel combo?


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

How about going with the extended cab instead of the crew cab.
The extended cab has 4 doors now.

Sno

www.snomantenance.com

Bryan ohio


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

First, where can I get a D/A Crew Cab truck for 30k?  Let me know. I'm not sure about the axle rating, but air bags would help the torsion bars. I bet you'd be OK, and I'm a betting man. Find out how much the axle's rated at and go from there.

Marcus


----------



## Big Todd (Dec 8, 2001)

I seriously doubt that mounting a plow on it would max out the GVW rating on the front axle and thus void the warenty. Someone is feeding you a line, I'd talk to a few other people about this (service manager, fleet manager, sales manager, etc.)

Otherwise, like "Sno" said, look at the extended cab as an option.


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

So I still think Chevy trucks are good. I realy should start another thread discussing the problems I have had with my '00 2500hd. But you asked what truck you should buy and we all offer our opinions. I agree that you should consider an extended cab with 4drs. My entire saga HAS BEEN FIXED. I think. For everyone who has read about my problems in other responses, I think we have a solution. For a list of problems (this is why a I should start a diff thread), read the previous posting...
I believe that the dealer took 5 trips to the shop to finally, and properly fix the problem. Twice they have rebuilt the front diff, replaced two "half shafts", and once rebuilt the transfer case;amongst other repairs...The front diff was rebuilt saying that the spider gears wore excesively fast and were making noise;problem came back..Next, the transfer case rebuilt saying that the backspacing was off from the factory; problem came back. Finally, they rebuilt the case again with the proper backsacing/offset spacing, rebuilt the front diff and replaced a half shaft and recheck it to find that the "offset spacing" in the front diff was .35 of an inch and should be at a max tolerance of .075 inch. So, if anyone has had 4wd problems, and your driving it properly, have someone check both the offset spacing of the transfer case and the tolerances in your front diff. One of the mechanics told me that the folks on the assembly line can make minor tightening or spacing mistakes that can cause these types of problems......So you now have my blessing to purchase a 2500hd....by the way, anyone want to buy mine ?


----------

